# OUR Prayer's



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in the aftermath of Sandy - My prayer's go out to the victims of this monster storm - PIKE & I also sent a check to the RED CROSS - to do less - We are not sportsmen or gundog owners - get on POINT & help if you can !


----------

